# Black Forest...and cuckoo



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

if one day you are travelling in southern Germany , it exist a nice circular road named german " Uhrenstrasse ", in the " Schwarzwald "

On this circuit are many Stellplaetze for mh. like : 
Unterkirnach, St Georgen, Eisenbach or Schonach...

here is the link:

http://www.deutsche-uhrenstrasse.de/wirueberunsen.htm

Tschuess,

duc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Interesting link that leduk - stuff I never knew. Seems to be the in place for clocks. Should be able to find the time to go there one day.

Why is the Black forest called Black?


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Leduc

Looks like a good tour. Is it an easy hop across the Rhine from Alsace? We may get there in September.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pusser, 

why black ???? I don´t know,its like red sea, yellow sea ???
Buit I think its because the wide pine forest, in this region...

So long,

duc


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Danker Leduc

it is now on my listfor my next visit

Good Travel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Duc,

On our holiday earlier this year we explored part of the 'uhrenstrasse' and came across a huge clock shop near Triberg and inside was proudly displayed, 'the largest cuckoo clock in the world', we were very impressed. We also saw several other shops, all claimed they had 'the largest cuckoo clock in the world'! 
It's still a wonderful wonderful region of Germany though, and the Stellplatze at Unterkirnach is probably the best we have ever stayed at. (see it in the campsite database)

Tschuess

pete.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The Black forest is so called as it is so dark in the thickest areas. The largest cuckoo clock in the world is actually a building housing a clock mechanisim..but I can't remember the name of the village!....and, erm, yes, it is true the Germans do eat a lot of sausage!!

Auf Weiderhern.

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Andysam said:


> The Black forest is so called as it is so dark in the thickest areas. The largest cuckoo clock in the world is actually a building housing a clock mechanisim..but I can't remember the name of the village!....and, erm, yes, it is true the Germans do eat a lot of sausage!!
> 
> Auf Weiderhern.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for that Andy...I did wonder that but I suspect hoped it was some historical even magical reason. I often wonder why they (well not that often) why they chose the cuckoo for their clocks. I suppose a pidgeon clock didn't have the right sound and a turkey was to big to fit in the hole.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Andysam wrote..



> The largest cuckoo clock in the world is actually a building housing a clock mechanisim..but I can't remember the name of the village!..


Thats the one we visited Andy, on the outskirts of Triberg but I can't remember exactly where. This one is actually part of the building with a huge pendulum inside. Some say thats cheating as the clock is supposed to be freestanding to qualify and not part of the building, if you do a google there are a few other claims to the largest one (one in USA naturally!).

Perhaps we could have a long debate on the subject, a bit like the 7.5 tonne licencing thread? (!) :roll: :lol:

pj


----------

